# Microsoft warns of serious computer security hole



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 7, 2009)

Microsoft warns of serious computer security hole by AP: Yahoo! Tech
I run XP; but I don't use Explorer or click on spam links? What should I do?
Microsoft Security Advisory: Vulnerability in Microsoft Video ActiveX control could allow remote code execution


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like if you don't run IE, you should be fine. Do you run malwarebytes or something similar in conjunction with your antivirus?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 7, 2009)

I have McAfee, avast, super antispyware, anti spybot, Winpatrol all running.


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you also run the windows updates regularly? Microsoft will eventually come up with a patch. In the meantime, avoid Explorer.


----------



## historyb (Jul 7, 2009)

That's the best advice, avoid Explorer. Use Firefox or Opera


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 7, 2009)

historyb said:


> That's the best advice, avoid Explorer. Use Firefox or Opera



I use firefox on my Mac when I buy stuff. I was advised it is more secure by a software engineer.


----------



## Edward (Jul 7, 2009)

historyb said:


> That's the best advice, avoid Explorer. Use Firefox or Opera



Or for retro fans of the old Mozilla, SeaMonkey.


----------



## Casey (Jul 7, 2009)

ActiveX was a failed attempt by Microsoft to compete against Java on the web. And though ActiveX failed, Java lives on, but not so much on the web.

Anyway, Java developers were intelligent enough to keep Java apps in a "sandbox" of such that made it far more secure and incapable of code that could harm your system. Microsoft wanted to flex their monopolistic muscles by allowing ActiveX to interact more closely with the OS, intending to create a grip on the Internet by making people need Windows (Active X only works in IE, there are plugins I think to make it work in Firefox, but even then it only works in Windows). In other words, they were intending to make it so you needed Windows to view a website correctly (if it employed ActiveX).

_All this to say that the safe bet is going into IE, Internet Options, and find where you can disable ActiveX ALWAYS, and then just use another browser_ (as has been recommended). Unfortunately, there might be some websites that require IE (like Outlook Web Access, ugh). Additionally, I think you need ActiveX to install Windows Updates. Funny, the very technology MS uses to upgrade the operating system is the same technology that is vulnerable.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 7, 2009)

CaseyBessette said:


> ActiveX was a failed attempt by Microsoft to compete against Java on the web. And though ActiveX failed, Java lives on, but not so much on the web.
> 
> Anyway, Java developers were intelligent enough to keep Java apps in a "sandbox" of such that made it far more secure and incapable of code that could harm your system. Microsoft wanted to flex their monopolistic muscles by allowing ActiveX to interact more closely with the OS, intending to create a grip on the Internet by making people need Windows (Active X only works in IE, there are plugins I think to make it work in Firefox, but even then it only works in Windows). In other words, they were intending to make it so you needed Windows to view a website correctly (if it employed ActiveX).
> 
> _All this to say that the safe bet is going into IE, Internet Options, and find where you can disable ActiveX ALWAYS, and then just use another browser_ (as has been recommended). Unfortunately, there might be some websites that require IE (like Outlook Web Access, ugh). Additionally, I think you need ActiveX to install Windows Updates. Funny, the very technology MS uses to upgrade the operating system is the same technology that is vulnerable.



I have had Outlook Web Access work in Firefox with the "light" version.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 7, 2009)

Avoid IE even after they fix the problem...


----------



## lukeh021471 (Jul 8, 2009)

good thing about fedora you don't have to worry about those type of things


----------

